# Exercise Machines



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

I wonder if anyone could help me by recommending an exercise machine I could use at home in the new year? I had my DS seven months ago and although I'm not a particularly big girl I would like to lose some weight and tone up a little. I cannot go to a gym because I work 4 days a week and I am a single mum so have no one to look after DS in the evenings once I am in from work. When I used to go to the gym I loved using the cross trainer. I need a piece of equipment which is easy to use, not too expensive and also that I can possibly fold away and put under the stairs as we live in a small two bedroomed house with not much storage space.  

Recommendations of any makes, models etc which others have used and liked would be appreciated, 

Thanks Kylecat xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I would get a wii and wii fit and a few of the fitness games, takes up very little room compared to excercise equipment and more fun too imo. 
Every piece of excercise equipment we've ever had never folded away, the best make we've had was a Carl Lewis cross trainer thing which you stand on and it was like a running motion whlst stood on the plates with the option of holding the static hand bars or the moving one cost around £250. It had the monitor thing for testing fitness level heart rate calories burned and distance als had an adjustable tension thing that made it harder.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I have a malibu pilates bench - and whilst at the moment its covered in ironing     thats mainly cos im a lazy pig and totally unmotivated.  It was about 70 quid, folds flat so it can go under a sofa etc, to is great for working legs, arms & tummies I found, and comes with a DVD so you can follow it.

Personally I found the wii great fun for parties etc.. but not very good for being an exercise tool.

R
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a cross trainer that I hardly ever use...but bought a wii fit last year and lost LOADS of weight went down 2 dress sizes   so I agree go for a wii fit as its much more fun!

Sarah


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all your recommedations - think I will have a look at the wii fit! Thanks again xxx


----------

